# Canadian Shredding



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That very last flip says it all :laugh:

Glad the guy was able to get up.


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)

WHich guy? The guy that just gave birth to a new child? or the one who dived head first??


----------

